# Cartier Santos Medium vs Galbee XL



## Brovsko (Apr 26, 2019)

What are your thoughts on the 2018 Cartier Santos Medium versus the Santos Galbee XL (discontinued in 2015)? Which do you prefer if given the choice? Pics below for reference:

*Santos Medium*









*Santos Galbee XL* (on the left)









- Brovsko


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Haven't tried on the new Santos but visually they're both about perfect. The Santos Galbee XL is my personal choice because it resembles the older smaller Santos you pictured and I just really like that look. I do like the quick release option of the new Santos straps but it's really what YOU like. Can't go wrong with either. Here's an old picture of it on my 7" wrist.


----------



## paulfromaris (Apr 25, 2017)

Definitely the Santos Galbée XL, 
The bezel &
Proportion of the Galbée are just perfect. Best of luck.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

I’d go with the Galbee XL.


----------



## rust (Jan 24, 2019)

I am facing the same choice. Are fine details and finishing at the same level?


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Lots of support for the galbee. I don't think you can go wrong with any Santos but the newer model is much nicer in my opinion. It's very sleek with beautiful lines. Of course it has the quick change strap and in house movement as well if these are important to you.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> Lots of support for the galbee. I don't think you can go wrong with any Santos but the newer model is much nicer in my opinion. It's very sleek with beautiful lines. Of course it has the quick change strap and in house movement as well if these are important to you.


I had same choice before me last year and Galbée was available at very decent price. I chose the newer 2018 Santos Medium due to the factors you mentioned above. It's much sleeker and looks much refined watch side by side IMHO.


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

You can't go wrong with either one, the bezel on the Galbee stands out a bit more, but both are nice.


----------



## lgbalfa (May 24, 2008)

I prefer the Santos medium over the Galbee XL.


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Galbee xl looks nicer in the design but the use of leather straps is too hard to use, so I choose the Santos medium *


----------



## highendtime.com (Sep 1, 2016)

Galbee XL for me. The square model looks nice in larger format!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

